# Height Pet Peeve



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I must admit to having a slight pet peeve. I don't understand why (particularly in english riding) there is such a massive focus on the horse's height. A friend of mine who is 5'6" feels that she needs a 16+ hh horse to look decent. In my experience, it's more a matter of the horse's barrel. If you get on a narrow 17 hh Thoroughbred, your legs are likely to look long even on them whereas if you get on a broad 14hh draft pony, they're likely to take your leg right up.

So many fantastic horses are passed up because the 5'5"+ riders automatically assume they're too small to really amount to much.

At least the 6+ foot cowboys seem to understand that their 15 hh QH can pack them through thick and thin with energy left to burn at the end of the day.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm 5'2 and I show and ride my two draft horses in english pleasure and starting very low level dressage. I know I don't need big and could easily fit on a much much smaller horse, I just like the feel of big. The movement to me is different and it's just my preference. 
When I was showing and eventing under a different trainer 8 years ago (wow that's a long time!) I was leasing one horse for everything but hunter jumper. When I was showing hunter jumper I rode a 15 hand stocky mare that could jump better than the TB and was a great horse to show on. However if the two had switched heights it would have been miserable to ride them.
However, during that time I was also apprenticing on learning to train draft horses for under saddle work and that's where my heart truly is. 
If I were to get another horse now, it may not be a draft but it would definitely be over 17 hands with a thick build because I like the feeling of big and tall. 

Now one of my trainers students is growing out of her pants at the moment, her parents are tall and her pony is looking shorter and shorter underneath her. She's not at all phased by it and said she'll ride him until her toes drag on the ground. On the other hand, one of my friends dads is average height but because of his body build and slight ego he believes he needs to ride a giant. I'm not going to argue and I think he knows he could easily ride something much smaller than 16+ hands, in his own words "I feel too big" so in his case I think it would be a matter of girth/barrel on the horse to make him feel secure on anything less than 16 hands. 
To each his own. 

I totally understand where you're coming from though! Sorry for the novel.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Eolith I could not agree with you more !
There is too much based on height .... Im 5"7' and I ride my 13.3hh & 14.2hh Arabians just fine. I dont think I look silly


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't just have long legs, I have a long torso too. So I like to ride a taller horse, because I like the balanced look that is desired in English riding. Not saying that tall people on short horses are out of balance, just to my mind I don't want to ride like that. 

Having said that, if I were to start looking for a horse again, I would consider anything from about 15hh and up. My preferred height for _me_ is 16.2hh, but I have owned shorter horses. I don't want to be the tall girl riding that horse that looks like a pony, but I have a large-ish range in terms of heights that I would consider.


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

I once had a 15.1h TB cross who was looked at with "horror" by one of the other english riders. She was a cross and too short and had a slight roman nose and a slight parrot mouth. She owned a 16h TB mare with papers. We went to a show..her horse wouldnt load (hehe) so she asked to ride my mare in her jumping class (I was only doing flat classes) and I said sure. Well, she pulled up my mare half way through the class...too much horse  Tried to tell her that she really enjoyed to jump and had been very competitive in the past...but all she was worried about was her height. Or her lack thereof. Me...I could care less.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Eolith said:


> At least the 6+ foot cowboys seem to understand that their 15 hh QH can pack them through thick and thin with energy left to burn at the end of the day.


I'm 6'4", all our Paint mares are 14.2-15hh, and this is indeed all we care about...steady and reliable, anywhere we go, all day, everyday, and that big barrel takes up a lot of leg.

_Just don't call them ponies (that annoys them) ;-)_


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, i am english an wandered if you would mind my point of view...
In england normally the balance of the horse and rider is judged apon. 
in a hunter for example, the horse is desired to be of a stocky build and also to be about 15hh, it is a typical view of a hunting horse. in dressage the horse is desired to be a lean, tall high standing horse, as movements are seen to be alot smoother, jumping is where things change...
normally classes are divided : under 14.2 and 14.2 and over. this is just so that advanced adults on horses dont have to compete against novice juniors on ponies,

In my eyes, if your happy riding a 14.2 and your 6 ft......go for it...i am 5'9'' and have a 13.2, a 14.0, a 16.2ish and a 17hh
i ride them all and love it!!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

im 5'5 and i loooove my little 14.2 arabian he carrys me around just fine and because he ahs a wider barrel my legs look shorter :] . Plus a bonus is being closer to the ground and easier to get on and off of hah Of course i also used to ride a 16+ hand thoroughbred gelding whom i LOOVED he also had a wide barrel and i looked right on him


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I am not tall but prefer a horse that is 16+ hh. I like the way they move. Just my preference. I think it is more about what you prefer in movement more than what you look like on a horse. JMHO!

I bought my first shorter type horse last summer when I was looking for a new horse. Rosie was 15hh and a tank. Took up more leg than any of my larger horses did but I hated the way she felt under me. I like the long strides of those long legs


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

DanniS said:


> in dressage the horse is desired to be a lean, tall high standing horse, as movements are seen to be alot smoother


I'm not sure I agree with this statement. The current 'fad' is to have a high-stepping giant, but that hasn't always been the case. And it hardly means that they move any more smoothly than a smaller horse. That has more to do with conformation, training and so on. Length of stride is one thing, fluidity is another thing entirely.

I found this out fairly recently. I ride a 13.2 hh Welsh Cob regularly and love her gaits. Her canter in particular is just to die for... buttery smooth. Later I was asked to ride a 13.1 hh New Forest in a show. No problem! I thought, I'm used to riding the ponies. WRONG. The New Forest moved like a jackhammer: short, stiff, rapid strides that proved nearly impossible for me to sit well.

It didn't have anything to do with their height... it was all in other factors of training and conformation.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Just likes drafts4ever likes big horses, I like the little ones =) Granted, I'm pretty short myself, but I don't think I would ever own a riding horse over 16 hands. 15, for me, is getting up there. Tango's 14.2, and she's perfect height for me. She's built like an old-blood QH; deep girth, big butt, full of power-that's really all that matters. Besides, if I ever had to get off in the middle of a trail somewhere and there was no mounting block, how would you ever get on a 16-17 hand monster short of taking a running leap? lol. Then again, I don't ride English, so I don't really apply.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have to say I disagree in 1st place. :wink: My qh is 14'3 (stocky though) and I'm 5'8" (I ride english). I got compliments on my short barrel-looking qh from hunter/jumpers with huge 16+ horses and they didn't try to be just polite. She has lots of spirit and personality in her, which makes her really _big_!  And I have no problems with how I look on her (or my 15'1+ paint). It's about ABILITY to do things, not about the look.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

drafts4ever said:


> I'm 5'2 and I show and ride my two draft horses in english pleasure and starting very low level dressage. I know I don't need big and could easily fit on a much much smaller horse, I just like the feel of big. The movement to me is different and it's just my preference.
> When I was showing and eventing under a different trainer 8 years ago (wow that's a long time!) I was leasing one horse for everything but hunter jumper. When I was showing hunter jumper I rode a 15 hand stocky mare that could jump better than the TB and was a great horse to show on. However if the two had switched heights it would have been miserable to ride them.
> However, during that time I was also apprenticing on learning to train draft horses for under saddle work and that's where my heart truly is.
> If I were to get another horse now, it may not be a draft but it would definitely be over 17 hands with a thick build because I like the feeling of big and tall.
> ...


I'm right there with you. I'm 5'4" but I love the bigger horses. The horse I'm leasing is 17.2 and I love him. I'd never ridden a horse that big before him but I've always been drawn to the taller, thicker horses. I would love to do what you do and get to ride some drafts. I do ride smaller and average (is there an average size for horses...?) for my lessons and will ride ponies from time to time, but my preference definitely lies with the bigger horses.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

I'm only 5'1 ,so finding a horse to carry me and look right on (not that I care) isn't a problem. Saying that I have always liked riding 15.2+ more than anything smaller. 
And the funny thing somebody said about the drop between the ground and your mount is that I fell off a 15-15.2 hh horse and was walking on my tiptoes with a messed up hip and back for a week, but I pretty much did a somersault of a 16hh horse and didn't feel a thing. Plus if the horse hadn't have been so tall I would have broken my arm 

So for me it big horses all the way


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

Eolith, i hav not meant to be nasty or comment to offend, i am meerly stating what the preference for over here is...not on the better moves and not putting ponies down, all i am saying is that people in england, especially on the isle of wight prefer the dressage horseto be lean, tall high standing horse, as movements are seen to be alot smoother. ponies get riden in dressage as well and on the isle of wight, dressage ponies are also small, lean and are not of stocky build, however in experience i find most isle of wighters prefer a horse to a pony!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

i love love loved ponies for my whole life. I owned a horse who was 15.2hh and i just didn't click with him. I think it was because i've never really had or ridden a horse regularly. so i leased him out and kept riding and competeing with my 13.2hh pony. I fit him fine, but he's a very solid built pony for his size.

I'm 18 years old now and i've moved onto horses. I want some size and strength of a horse under me. I bought a 15.1hh horse (still only 2), but i'm hoping he ends up at least 16hh. I'm short, only 5'2 and know i can fit on something smaller. Most hunters want a bigger horse not just for fitting on him, but they have a longer stride, higher jump etc. It's not always the case with a bigger horse, but generally speaking. Try competing on a 15hh horse in the big equ, or the higher jumper classes. He's automatically going to have to work harder then a 17hh horse.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> I am not tall but prefer a horse that is 16+ hh. I like the way they move. Just my preference. I think it is more about what you prefer in movement more than what you look like on a horse. JMHO!
> 
> I bought my first shorter type horse last summer when I was looking for a new horse. Rosie was 15hh and a tank. Took up more leg than any of my larger horses did but I hated the way she felt under me. I like the long strides of those long legs


EXACTLY how I feel. My horse is 17hh (though I wish he was taller but just because next to me he looks really small, yes, I am TALL) and though I don't care for the number I do care a lot for the way the horse moves under me. I like the long legs that give you long strides, I'm usually the one who trots comfortably while others must canter to keep up. I like the slow smooth trot while others bounce on their horses so fast you can barely count the beat. My friend has a 14 - 15hh appaloosa - very nicely built, lots of muscles, stamina and will - out in the mountains my friesian is nothing compared to his horse yet he confessed to me that from time to time he really wishes his horse would give him such a slow and comfy trot like my horse gives me (he often has to remind me of being too fast, especially during the longer trail rides, I unfortunatelly do happen a lot to forget that though the pace is slow and nice to me, it doesn't need to be for the others). I once rode my friend's 14hh _quarter horse_ (I don't see a single thing on him being QH and he doesn't have papers but she likes to present him as a QH so be it) because my horse lost a shoe and she didn't have time to ride hers anyway and... well, he's a very sweet and willing pony and though I adore small horses and treat them with absolutely the same respect as the tall ones I just didn't enjoy the ride at all, it hurt, it bounced, it was annoying. Two hours to the ride I was only praying we would be home soon and I was dreading the moment my friend would suggest "let's trot for a bit again". And when I actually cantered him for the first time it was so confusing, I had to count the beats and look down at how his legs move to make sure it's not tölt or anything like that, it just didn't feel like canter at all. Now I know all this is largely due to simply being used to the tall horses' movement and I know I _could_ get used to the smaller horses too but I have found what suits me the best and as long as the tall horses are still around I will always preffer to ride them.


Edit: I'm not even talking about the fact that I had to use my thighs and knees instead of my lower leg to cue him because I could literaly hug him with my legs almost to the point when my feet would touch lol (exaggerating)


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I ride english and I have to say I really do like to see a tall person on a tall horse. I'm only 5'1" (very long torso, short legs) and I really don't think I would buy a horse that was under 15.2 hh. I do occasionally ride my trainer's pony, who is a tiny bit under 14.1 hh, but I have to say, I feel super uncomfortable being so low to the ground.

Plus, I think its a little comical to see huge people on little horses. Especially during competitions. I actually prefer to see a small person on a large horse than a large person on a small horse.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I dunno, I don't really care why people pick the horses they do as long as they are happy. I'm OK when people have a breed preference or a height or color or gender preference. 

Horses are expensive and time consuming and emotionally draining. I think you should really love your horse and your horse should be everything you ever wanted, regardless if what you want is silly or superficial to others.

If you feel more comfortable on a big horse, go for it! The only thing I would take exception to is if a giant person wanted to ride a tiny little horse and the difference was dangerous or uncomfortable to the animal.

I like my MEN to be tall, I have a strong pull towards tall horses as well. My horse is only 15.1 or 15.2 but he has a big barrel so he gets away with it. I have him because I adopted him, if I was "shopping" for a horse I probably would be looking at taller horses too!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think a big difference in which breeds certain riders prefer has to do with ability. Most english riders do hunters, jumpers, dressage, eventing. In all of those, a horse with long legs, a big stride, and good suspension is key; therefore, TB, warmbloods, etc. I think it is just that those particular breeds happen to be taller. As for your average cowboy, well, we want our horses to stay solidly grounded and able to drop down at a moments notice, suck back in front of a cow, and pull anything we put a rope on. That is just easier for shorter horses because they don't have so far to drop down to get in the ground. A taller horse is usually slower and clumsier in a sharp turn (cutting), and the added height puts more torque on their back when you rope something heavy.

Basically, most english disciplines need a horse that stays _above _the ground, most western disciplines need a horse that stays_ in_ the ground, hence the height and movement difference.

I believe that's probably why some people think they need a horse of a particular height to "look" right, it's just what they are used to and what is common in whatever sport they choose. I have ridden all sizes from 13hh to 18hh and I prefer horses just a little under 15, but the size that I am, I could probably get away with riding almost anything.

Barrel size has a lot to do with it too. TBs (I'm not sure about warmbloods since I have never seen one) generally have a narrower barrel than other breeds, so they need a taller horse to take up a long leg. However, QHs are generally really stocky and wide so they can be shorter and take up the same amount of leg.

Perfect example: My brother is 6'3" and the horse he is riding in this pic barely breaks 14hh. I still don't think he looks underhorsed.
(he's in the blue shirt in the middle of the pic)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I ride dressage and I way prefer the smaller, compact horses. They are waaaaaaaaay easier to collect and just because they have a short stature does not mean they move any shorter than a 17hh massive thing that can't do a volte without its nose touching its tail.
I really would like to avoid owning anything bigger than 16.2hh that wears over an 80" blanket ever again.

And to counter the "dressage people/judges prefer taller horses". Mine who is 16hh has scored 70%+ the entire way through to third level and has won a championship at every show he's been eligible. At one show this year I was entered in two technical classes and a freestyle and won three championships with three FEI "O" judges in my panels. I know another horse who is 4 or 5, he is also like 15.3hh and got an 86% in first level, from an FEI judge.

Dressage people prefer quality, not quantity.


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

I'm only (barely) 5'3 and I prefer a horse 16hh and up. I showjump mostly and definitely prefer to be on a horse that makes the jump I'm heading to small rather than massive! I have a little "pony" (he's really 15hh) that I use for fun riding and I don't feel or look too big on him, it's just a personal preference for when I'm cantering into a fence lol


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I ride dressage and I way prefer the smaller, compact horses. They are waaaaaaaaay easier to collect...
> 
> Dressage people prefer quality, not quantity.


Exactly! I agree 100%


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Aargh this is one of my pet peeves too! My background in 3 day eventing and let me assure you that there are plenty of smaller horses in the higher levels. You would be surprised what an athletically built 14.2hh horse can jump. Just because a horse is tall enough to see over the jump doesn't guarantee he will jump it correctly!!!

Me? I like horses that are 15hh - 16hh. Easy to get on and off, easy to find saddlery/tack/equipment/rugs to fit and they are nice and nimble for SJ.


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

My mare is shorter than all the other horses at the stud she lives at, they are all eventers around 16-17 +hh but my mare is 15.2 and everyone is jelous oo her jump!! *Its not about height, its about heart.*


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm 5'5.5 and I ride a 14.2 horse. She is a small horse but is large boned.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Love my shorties, I'm 6'0" and Nova is about 14.3hh. I like sticking right around that 15hh mark. At first my girlfriend kept saying how funny I'll look on her, but now she admits, a guy looks much better on a short stocky horse.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The people who like short horses are no better or worse than those who prefer tall horses. People that prefer shorties are just as likely to pass on a tall horse, so what does it matter? Everyone has preferences in the horses they pick, why let it be an issue?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

brookebum said:


> *Its not about height, its about heart.*


Loved this, and so true also.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> The people who like short horses are no better or worse than those who prefer tall horses. People that prefer shorties are just as likely to pass on a tall horse, so what does it matter? Everyone has preferences in the horses they pick, why let it be an issue?


It's not an issue, just a pet peeve. Thus the title of the thread. 

At least in my case, I'm just as happy to get on a 13.2 hh pony as I am to get on a 17.3 hh draft cross. I don't have any preconceived notions of how good I look on a particular height or how well a horse of that height will serve my purposes.

Yes, we all have our preferences and biases, which is perfectly fine... as long as you don't allow it to blind you when a fantastic 15 hh horse comes along and you're looking for something 17 hh.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I think weight is more important than height. 

I'm 5'9 and around 150 pounds, and I think the smallest horse I would own would be 15.2hh. I've ridden horses that were around 15hh and I felt like a giant riding a mini horse. It looked ridiculous and was terribly uncomfortable. Those horses were on the petite side, though. That was probably part of it.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I am 5'7 and between 175-180. (not all fat, some of it is, but lot has turned to muscle, which is just heavy). I am also a bigger build, so I will never ever be tiny. I also ride english.
I have ridden a 14.2 stocky pony. I did fit on him, he took up my leg. He was fine to ride during ground work. But when I went to 2-point(not jumping not that far yet, but practicing the position to gain muscle) I felt HUGE. His neck was just short. 
I have ridden a 16hh leggy horse, small-medium barrel, high whither,decent neck. I fit perfectly on him. I didn't look big, and he could comfortable take me weight with little strain. I had to adjust my balance, since it was different from the short stocky ponies/horses, but I loved the movements.

I don't think I'd want something over 16.2 or 16.3 and I wouldn't mind a short horse for trails or ground competitions, but if I do jumping,cross-country or stuff like that, I know I want something around 16hh. But not drafty.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Honestly, I tend to lean towards bigger sport-type horses (arabs of course! lol) but only because they're bred that way. I don't HAVE to have a 16hh+ arab, but anyone has yet to show me a 14.3hh amazing-mover sport horse arab. The bigger ones win, so I show the bigger ones.

That being said, I don't HAVE to have a huge horse to be happy. Vinnie is only 14.3hh & so are a few others I ride (and some are 13hh! which is kinda too small for me to look good IMO but they're still fun!). 

I don't ride jumpers/eventers/dressage horses, but I know warmbloods excel at those events, therefore people buy them, and they're naturally big. I don't think people buy warmbloods/TBs because they're big, it's just they're good at the job


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Loved this, and so true also.


tthankyou,and yes its very true!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd say for english esp jumping/eventing people prefer around 16hh for longer legs. In general its easier for longer legged horses to jump higher and go faster for longer. A horse that is built economically for their sport will hold up and last longer. Not to say smaller horses can't, they just have to work harder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

gypsygirl said:


> ...In general its easier for longer legged horses to jump higher and go faster for longer. A horse that is built economically for their sport will hold up and last longer....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Actually, it's been proven that larger horses (warmbloods, drafts, even thoroughbreds) break down far sooner than smaller horses do. They frequently have more lameness issues sooner in life than the smaller guys... so I don't entirely agree that they hold up longer when they're "built for their sport". It's not entirely unusual to meet a 30+ year old Arabian or pony that was ridden well into its 20s. Actually, I met a 40 some odd year old shetland that had been a little show jumping pony for a great deal of his life.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I wasn't talking about larger horses like draft or crosses though. I was talking about longer legs. Heavier horses do break down faster in general.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Its not just lasting either. Who do you think will be able to make time more easily, a pony or a tb ? Maybe the pony can make time but they will have to work a lot harder. Who has an easier time jumping bigger jumps, a pony or a tb ? Not to say a pony can't bc obviously there are ponies who do, but who do you think is working harder ? More strain overtime means they breakdown more over time imo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Nope, I'm not only talking about the draft crosses. Warmbloods and even TBs have been known to break down earlier... TBs in part perhaps to several of them racing hard when they're young.

Think of the weight and impact factor. A pony might have to use more muscle to spring up, but when they come back down, there's not as much force impacting their legs. Larger horses wear out their joints and ligaments faster, which is the typical cause of lameness. All horses are made out of the same material, but when more weight is used on that material over a longer period of time, they tend to break down faster. Muscle issues aren't usually what puts a horse on stall rest. It's their joints, ligaments, etc.

Also consider the ratio factor. A pony might proportionally have higher to jump, but they have less weight to lift. The larger horses have to lift their larger bodies... so is it really all that much extra work for a pony to jump the same jump?


----------



## DanniS (Oct 1, 2010)

im sorry to say Eolith, but people are only giving their opinion, and what they prefer etc, there is no need to be so padantic and "what i say is right" type of thing 
everyone is entitled to their own opinion, so i dont see why you are being so picky !
sorry!!!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I prefer the way larger horses move. I'm only 5'4" and can definitely ride smaller horses, but just prefer not to. I like my horses 16hh+ and to be a warmblood or draft type. When I rode western I regularly rode a 14.3 paint and loved him for the gaming and trails. Now that I'm back in the english world I prefer the bigger horses. I don't see it being a big deal either way.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

A lot of the reason why english (at least hunters, and jumpers too) riders look for a bigger horse is because there is more of a chance that that horse is going to have the length of stride necessary to easily lope down a line set on a 12 foot stride. IMO, that's a pretty big stride for most horses under 16h. Especially to be able to make it look easy. Once you start jumping higher then 3" (and even at 3") the lines at shows are often set at 13 or even 14 foot strides. Very few horses can jump nicely into a 3"6 line and make it look effortless. Unless it's big. Most people in my neck of the woods will say a 14.3 horse (or "hony") is almost worthless as far as resale value goes simply because they don't have the length of stride/scope to do well in anything but the limit classes, but are too big to measure pony. 

As far as size goes, it is important to make sure the rider's leg/build fits the horse. Length of the horse's back also plays a big factor so the rider doesn't look too tall for it either.


----------



## LaurenElaine (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree with this.. shorter horses are just as enjoyable.. if not more. <3 But taller horses are still so gorgeous


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally, I love bigger horses. I'm right between 5'8" and 5'9" and I feel HUGE on anything under like 16hh. My legs are very very long so I feel like I can't give them aids as easily, plus over jumps I tend to start jumping ahead and all sorts of other problems. Right now I'm riding a small[er] horse and while I feel big on him, I can still keep my leg on without too much difficulty. But really, I felt the best when I was riding a 17.2+ draft cross - we fit perfectly [in my opinion].

That's not to say I'll refuse to ride a smaller horse...I'll have a 14.2 pony around bareback without a second thought. I wouldn't want to ride him regularly though, because I AM to big for him [he's a narrow little beast].


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm 5'10"and I've ridden a 14.2hh Fjord before. Honestly, I perfer riding a taller horse but with a Fjord, they're barrel kinda helps make me not look so tall(wow horrible grammar there...sorry). But I perfer horses 15.3hh and up. I like the way they move and their nice long stride.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I think it's because they simply look nicer on the bigger horses. Taller people do not look that good on the shorter horses. But put them on a nice size 16 hand or higher horse and it's very aesthetically pleasing to the eye.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> though I don't care for the number I do care a lot for the way the horse moves under me. I like the long legs that give you long strides, I'm usually the one who trots comfortably while others must canter to keep up. I like the slow smooth trot while others bounce on their horses so fast you can barely count the beat.


My 13.3h Arab has a big horse stride - She out trots and walks most big horses I ride with! It's not about size - many horses have a pony stride and vice versa.

*

I'm a pony girl all the way - The smaller the better. I don't give a flying fig what I look like - I'm positive I look absolutely ridiculous on Latte but we get along well, she carries me fine, and that's all that matters to me. Everyone else is to chicken to ride her anyway, lol!

I think it's ridiculous that anybody would pass over a perfectly good horse because of how it might look - Riding is about enjoying youself, not looking pretty!

Big horses are sooo hard to get on, and get off, and saddle up, and groom - I just like my smaller packages for ease of handling. I also love the pony personality and they just have such heart.

Basically i'm lazy and like a spunky pony, lol!

I plan on taking my 13.3h grey Arab pony to a campdraft where most are 15h brown stockhorses - You bet i'll look ridiculous but i'll be right in there giving it a darn good go and having a ball doing it. I've been the odd one out all my life, why stop now?


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Eolith I agree with you there... My best friend who is about 165cm tall rides a 14.1hh arab pony... at home she looks ridiculous on him she has long legs, he has a small barrel (unless its spring haha) but as soon as they get to shows they look perfectly fine together and I don't know how they do it, the also kick bum substancially in the dressage ring... dont you dare tell that pony he is not a 16.3 warmblood..

But I would be about the 165/170cm mark in height and I have a 38" mini (of course i only ride her for 2-3 mins before my sister gets on though, to make sure she will behave) I have a 14.3hh and a 15.2 hh, but I have ridden up to 18hh (stupid ill mannered camp horse that had the "scare the crap further out of scared 12yr old" attitude) I am comfortable on anything above 14hh to be honest, but once I turn 17 that will change to anything above 15hh due to not being able to compete anything smaller.
But I will always love ponies and my mini mare, whether i can safely (horses sake not mine) ride them or not.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I used to ride a 13.2H pony in lessons. I don't know exactly what distance the jumps were set at, but he always got the same number of strides as the 16-handers in the class. It's more about quality than size. If you look at for sale ads you'll find that a good quality pony/small horse costs more than a 16H nag - there's a good reason for that.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to say i like a smaller horse. I'm 5ft and own a 16hh mustang, everyone comments on how big he is and yes, he's huge (probably too big for me to be honest). I didn't buy him for his height, i didn't even consider that, i bought him because of his personality.

If i was going to buy another horse in the future i'd try and stick around the 15 hh mark. I used to ride a 12hh pony because i was the shortest person at the barn, only good thing about her was she was too fat to buck me off.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Phoenix if that is the horse in your avatar you guys look really great together.

I often see threads with people asking if they are too big for their horse (tall people shorter horses) and people will say, "no, you guys look fine" and I'm thinking, "are they looking at the same horse/rider I am? Because it doesn't look good".

That's not to say the performance is affected and they probably ride together. But to base it on 'looks' alone, no it rarely 'looks' good.


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been 5'9 since I was 13 and at 13 I rode our 14.3hh Morgan and loved her to death. But the entire time I rode her in English classes I was literally heckled for looking 'huge' on her. Then at 16 I bought a 15.2hh TB and was still heckled. So I developed a complex. Now at 29 I have a 17.3/18hh Oldenburg and finally feel right. He's narrower through the barrel so I don't look over-mounted (most of the time). I can't help think if I hadn't been judged so harshly and giggled at I would still be riding morgans.


----------



## Redial (Oct 1, 2010)

I made that mistake back in the day and bought myself a 16.1 hh mare, now i'm stuck with her and have to either find an incline or use a step ladder to reach the **** stirrup. I'm actually trying to find myself a 14-14.2hh pony so that I can GET ON, not to mention the embarrassment of being at a show day and trying to mount your horse with your impossibly short legs and just as you get the foot in and the bounce it walks off, as if to say, I'm not with her. so then you have to ask whoever is around for a boost. UGH!


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I hear you Redial - I need a ladder...a ladder!


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

Solon, Yes that's him. Thanks!

Redial, i have the same problem. Phoenix never used to stand next to a mounting block so i'd have to run one stirrup long and basically leap onto him. Such a pain. Getting on is probably the only reason i wish he was just a bit shorter.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

If it has decent movement and balance with jumping ability I'm interested, whether it's 13 hh or 18 hh. I'm 5'7" with long legs, and I've owned my current horse (who is about 14.2 hh) for several years. In dressage we've routinely scored 73%+ and he can jump the moon. People seem to think that nice movement comes with a taller horse, but that is completely and utterly false. Nice movement depends on a horse's balance, a good shoulder angle, and a properly conformed body. It has NOTHING to do with a horse's size. My 14.2 hh pony has movement that most people have to ride to believe. They see him and automatically think short-choppy strides when it's completely the opposite all because of his conformation. 

I'm an eventer, I don't care how big my horses are. I just want them to be able to handle the pressure of my competitions both mentally and physically.


----------

